# Cómo fabricar un recinto acústico esférico



## JotaEle (Jul 20, 2011)

Una forma más o menos sencilla de construir un recinto esférico cerrado para altavoces, utilizando como molde el expansor esférico o hidrosfera de una bomba eléctrica de agua, que puede conseguirse de desecho en una chatarrería o desguace, siempre que no tenga fugas internas ni externas. La caja o recinto acústico la fabricaremos con resina epoxi. *IMPORTANTE:* La hidrosfera deberá ser del tipo compuesto por dos semiesferas unidas por tornillos alrededor de su diámetro mayor, para así poder separarlas a la hora de extraer de su interior el recinto una vez terminado. Es bastante común en modelos de bombas de presión algo antiguas. Si no la encontramos, podemos usar una con las semiesferas soldadas, pero para poder extraer el recinto de su interior tendremos que cortarla con una radial y si queremos reutilizarla para construir más recintos, volver a soldarla como estaba.

La cantidad necesaria de resina epoxi la podemos calcular de la siguiente forma:

_K = Ve – Vi_, donde _K_=cantidad (volumen) de resina necesaria; _Ve_=volumen total interno de la hidrosfera; _Vi_=volumen interno (vacío) del recinto a producir. Para calcular el volumen de una esfera: _4/3 * pi * r^3_, donde _pi_=3.1416; _r_=radio de la esfera.

Aquí es determinante el grosor que queramos que tenga la pared del recinto esférico. Por ejemplo, si la hidrosfera mide 40 cm de diámetro y el grosor elegido es de 2 cm, _Ve_ será 4/3 * 3.1416 * (40/2)^3 = 33.510,4 cm3 (o 33,5104 litros) y por tanto _Vi_ = 4/3 * 3.1416 * (40/2-2)^3 = 24.429,08 cm3. Podemos hallar el diámetro de la hidrosfera midiendo su perímetro y dividiéndolo entre 3,1416. Por tanto, _K_ = 33510,4 – 24429,08 = 9081,32 cm3 (0,908132 litros).




*PROCEDIMIENTO:*

En primer lugar deberemos extraer la tapa que une la hidrosfera con el motor de presión, quitando los tornillos que la unen.

Seguidamente vaciamos suficientemente el aire contenido en el globo neumático que se encuentra en el interior de la esfera. Para ello sólo tenemos que oprimir con algún objeto la válvula que está en el lado de la hidrosfera opuesto a la tapa que acabamos de quitar (como si se tratase de un neumático de automóvil), ayudándonos empujando por el lado abierto de la tapa con algún otro objeto. No debemos vaciar mucho, sólo lo suficiente como para dejar un espacio holgado entre el globo neumático y las paredes internas de la esfera metálica, ya que ese espacio será ocupado por la resina epoxi que inyectaremos más adelante.

Conectamos a la válvula el extremo del tubo de un inflador o bomba de aire (como las de hinchar las colchonetas para la playa), pero antes de ello debemos colocar un trozo de tubito (preferiblemente metálico, pero puede ser de PVC o cualquier otro plástico rígido) rodeando a la válvula (junto con la rosca del tubo del inflador), a fin de que ésta no quede en contacto con la resina epoxi y se quede pegada. El tubo debe quedar completamente ajustado, sin holguras. Sellamos con cinta adhesiva todo el hueco de la hidrosfera alrededor de la válvula, para que no se derrame la resina por el agujero. Tras esto, fijamos el tubo con algún muelle o tenaza a ras de la superficie de la hidrosfera, teniendo en cuenta dejar la misma separación entre la base de la válvula (la parte que está pegada al globo) y la cara interior de la hidrosfera, que el grosor de la pared que queramos para el recinto.

Echamos por el orificio superior una cantidad suficiente de aceite de motor o cualquier otro aceite de baja densidad, con la idea de que la resina no se adhiera a las paredes de la esfera o al globo. Volvemos a inflar el globo para que salga el aceite sobrante y después lo desinflamos hasta su estado anterior, previamente habiendo dado la vuelta 180 grados a la esfera para que el aceite acumulado en el fondo también salga.

Ahora vamos echando la resina poco a poco por la abertura superior de la esfera, esperando a que la viscosidad de la resina la haga llegar hasta el fondo antes de echar más resina. Cuando la resina rebose por arriba y nos quede más cantidad por echar, simplemente vaciamos un poco más de aire y seguimos echando, y así sucesivamente hasta que esté toda la resina dentro de la esfera.

Ya sólo nos queda esperar el tiempo indicado por el fabricante para que seque, tras el cual abriremos la esfera con cuidado para no provocar eventuales roturas y/o fisuras en la resina. Si vemos que alguna de las semiesferas presenta dificultades para su despegue, debemos aplicar calor con un soplete para que el aceite se dilate y así ayude a despegarla.

Por último, retiramos el tubo metálico de la parte posterior (que será por donde pasemos el cable para conectar el altavoz) y efectuamos el mecanizado necesario en la parte frontal para fijar el altavoz. Ya sólo resta pulir la superficie y pintar a nuestro gusto.


----------



## tonete (Jul 24, 2011)

muy interesante..


----------



## yuccez (Oct 4, 2011)

yo hice uno mini, para un amplificador tda2003, el molde fue de 1 par de semiesferas de unicel, haciendolo todo con plastilina epoxi y quedo guapisimo


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Oct 7, 2011)

Que bueno,me hiciste acrodar a las Grundig Audiorama de los años 70,estaria bueno hacer algo asi como ellos,sonido de 360 grados,con dos parlantes y dos tweeters de domo.

General
Fabricante: Grundig
Modelo: 4000 Audiorama
Año de construcción: 1975
Fabricado en: Alemania
Color: plateado
Dimensiones: 25 cm de diámetro, 80 cm de altura
Peso: 6,8 kg
Precio aprox: 399 DM

Datos técnicos
Tipo: altavoces de 2 vías cerrado, esférico
Chasis:
Woofer: 2 x (cono)
Tweeter: 2 x (cúpula)
Resiliencia (Nenn-/Musikb.): 25/40 W
Eficiencia:
Respuesta de frecuencia: 45 - 26.000 Hz
Zonas de transición: 2500 Hz
Impedancia: 4 ohmios


----------

